# Netobjects Fusion 8.0 Sitestyles



## mrsdboone (Oct 5, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with NOF 8.0? I am trying to use styles that I created in an older version of NOF, but it is about to make me scream. I can't see any of the components. I can't see a preview of the style. What do I need to do?
:4-dontkno 
Someone please help!!!!!!!!!
deartra


----------

